# Womans Divane Firefly 08 board



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

FireflyChikky said:


> womans divane firefly 08 board. womans A5 08 bindings. and C32 womans bindings. what do you think for this board that will be riding small hills like wapiti ski valley saskatchewan??
> :dunno:


Firefly is a low end brand, you asking the price for the setup new or used? Used maybe 100 bucks.. it would be fine for some light riding at a small hill


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

so your still saying that its perfectly usable for the area i am riding just to let you know its never been used


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

FireflyChikky said:


> so your still saying that its perfectly usable for the area i am riding just to let you know its never been used


oh yea, itll be fine, how long have you been riding? Itd be good for a beginner but if you want to get more serious about the sport in the future youll want to upgrade.

Also if it is your first time riding you might want to consider renting


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

i have been riding for about 5 years. its just that it was my first time actually buying my own board. not renting. i just want to get a feel of a actual board that i bought i will prob upgrade about 2 years. no mountains around here i not really that worried bout it


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

FireflyChikky said:


> i have been riding for about 5 years. its just that it was my first time actually buying my own board. not renting. i just want to get a feel of a actual board that i bought i will prob upgrade about 2 years. no mountains around here i not really that worried bout it


Yea it should do you fine


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

kay thanks for your opinion and help!


----------

